# Wie kann ich G-Sync aktivieren?



## GamingForce (23. April 2021)

Grüße euch,

Hätte ein Problem, dass mich sehr stört.
Ich schaffe es nicht G-Sync zu aktivieren. Bei mir steht in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung NICHTS von G-Sync.
Der Monitor ist ein ASUS PG258Q mit G-Sync und 144Hz. Die Graka ist eine ASUS Turbo GTX 1080.
Wenn ich google stoße ich immer auf solche Artikeln:








						Wie erkenne ich, daß G-Sync auf meinem Monitor läuft, bzw. aktiv ist?
					

hallo.  ich habe einen AOC G2460VQ6 75hz monitor, der zwar für freesync ausgelegt ist - jedoch auch g-sync kompatibel ist. ich habe eine nvidia 10xx graka. gsync wird also unterstützt.  jetzt habe ich im treiber gsync aktiviert, lese im netz jedoch widersprüchliche aussagen. die einen sagen...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Aber bei mir steht NIRGENDS etwas von Anzeige, G-SYNC Anzeige, G-Sync einrichten oder 144Hz. Bei mir steht nur 60Hz, 59Hz und 50Hz.
Ich halte immer alle Updates und Treiber über Geforce Experience aktuell.
Was mich noch mehr triggert ist, dass ich noch einen zweiten PC mit einer RTX 2070 habe und dort ist das Gleiche in grün, nichts von G-Sync zu sehen.

Was mache ich falsch?
Ich habe euch noch ein Bild hochgeladen: https://ibb.co/W639wSk


----------



## RevolverOcelot (23. April 2021)

Kann sein das man G-Sync erst im Monitor selbst einschalten muss? Also über die OSD-Steuerung des Monitors.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. April 2021)

Mit was für einem Kabel ist der Monitor angeschlossen?
(Kabel könnte nicht gut genug Daten durchlassen, DisplayPort (DP)-Kabel (mit einem aktuellen Standard, z.B. 1.4)  wäre zum Beispiel eine Alternative.)

Und wie schon RevolverOcelot angemerkt hat, hast du G-Sync bzw. FreeSync am Monitor eingeschaltet?

Und als drittes, ist die Firmware von dem Monitor aktuell?


----------

